
40m card numbers stolen from Target - bjansn
http://boingboing.net/2013/12/19/40m-card-numbers-stolen-from-t.html
======
ColinWright
Main discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934248)
(cbc.ca) (24 comments)

Another discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6930258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6930258)
(krebsonsecurity.com) (8 comments)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935142)
(cnn.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934595)
(target.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934535)
(securityweek.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934216)
(wsj.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6934038)
(rt.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933163)
(chicagotribune.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932782)
(usatoday.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932186)
(arstechnica.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932141)
(theverge.com)

